# digital temperature/fan-control with LCD for PC, selfmade



## keiang (Jan 2, 2005)

It is done, a final version of a guidance how to built up this fan/temperatue-control is available now
for the Download. (press button "Auf gehts" to start download) 
Here you can find some pictures and a detailed desription in english


























the main characteristics in the overview:

- by micro-controller digitally regulated fan/temperature-control,
regulation works 100% independently of the operating system (e.g. Windows...)
- with up to 8 sensors the temperatures of the PC's are supervised and
the speed of the fan's is adapted automatically
- very exact temperature sensors with a accuracy of 0,1°C
(DS1820)
- several safety functions protect against overheating the computer-hardware
- low-loss control of the fans by pulse-width-modulation
(PWM), saves energy and produces no additional heat
- the fans can be regulated into a range from 40% to 100%
- indicate the fan's "rpm" also in PWM mode,
over the whole work area
- USB-interface
- also for watercooling suitable!
- displaying of all values on LCD 1*20/2*20/4*20 (temperatures, fan's "rpm", alarm status...)
- simplest operation over only 2 keys
- very flexible configuration possible (alarm temperatures, sensor-fan config, hysteresis...)
- store of all settings in eeprom

Sorry for the bad english, i will try to improve the translation but it is a little bit hard for me. Maybe someone can help me?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

The link doesnt seem to work. I can help you with the translation - i am born german but now live in NY. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

sweet nice job finding it yeah if u need help translating it ill jump right at it or ill just do it :grin:


----------



## keiang (Jan 2, 2005)

If someone are not able to connect to my website and want to get the "HowTo built this Fan-Control", please simply send me a email to "[email protected]" with subjekt "HowTo Fan-Control" and i will send you the full archive containing a screenshot of my website, all plans and the HowTo.


----------



## CB. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hallo KeyAng,
brilliant work!

Haste gut gemacht!

Gruss

Christian


----------



## keiang (Jan 2, 2005)

Just a short update of this project. I have added support of a new graphic LCD:

graphic LCD during operation ( all data scrolling from down to upward ):












the setup menue on graphic LCD:





















 Mode choice by pressing switch:











on this graphic LCD I have tested now a diagram function:




















short movie of diagram mode: 









download movie ( to start download click on button "auf gehts" ): graphic LCD -> diagram mode 

Link: graphic LCD with "SED1520"-Controller connected to fan control V1.4d


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

wow very very nice if id just have the guts to make this and parts haha id do it. maybe i will have to save some money and get this rolling because this is just amazing

gj on the graphic displa


----------



## keiang (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok here are now a final update of this project.

I have reworked the hole Windows Software V1.8 and added many new feature.





























I have finished 2 extension for this project:

- "8 channel light control" -> "8 channel light control"
- "Emergency shutdown / alarm output / pump check" -> "emergency shutdown"


*extension: "8 channel light control"*









- With this extension can 8 additional light channels manages and to be programmed own light sequences. Here a short sample movie: light sequence. ( to start download click button "starte download" )
- it can be also showed the speed of a fan as bar graph or as a binary value
- alle settings can be done in windows software:










*extension: "Emergency shutdown / alarm output / pump check"*









The emergency shutdown works in this case not over the Windows software but ove the connection "power switch" of the main board. Through that the emergency shutdown is independently of Windows and works much more secure with that.

- With this extension the PC can in the alarm case shutdown or completly switch off.
- In Addition there is another relay with that on the extension an additional fan or a pump in the alarm case can be activated.


In the case of following alarms the emergency shutdown is activated:
- temperature of a sensor rise over the defined value ( overtemp. )
- a temperature sensor turned out
- rate of a pump or flow sensor lies under the defined value or completely breaks down


----------

